# Florida pigeon needs home



## gypsyJ (Jun 19, 2004)

brn/wht female ( I think) pigeon needs good home with others of her kind. She was recued from a dog attack and now all better. Feathers grown in and healed. She cannot fly because of a permanent injury to her left wing. Eats good, friendly, needs company.  I'll bring her to you if not too far from Pinellas county.
Thanks


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm a bit late to this post, but did you find your pigeon a home yet? I am in Broward County. Yong


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Hi Yong. I picked her up already. She is a real sweetie. 

Julie


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh good, thanks for helping. Yong


----------

